

Bitcoin Core Devs Gavin Andresen, Wladimir, and Cory Fields Join MIT Media Lab - prattbhatt
https://medium.com/@medialab/welcome-to-the-mit-media-lab-gavin-wlad-and-cory-977ae418c084

======
Renaud-V
This is very good news, core devs must be seriously supported.

